# Text bis zur Zeitpunkt sichtbar



## timewaver (31. Mrz 2015)

Hallo
Mich würde gerne interessieren ob und wie man es baut wenn man via Javascript steuerung ein Text oder einen formatierenden Teil (html oder css) ab einen bestimmten Datum und Uhrzeit nicht mehr sichtbar ist. 

im vorraus vielen Dank


----------



## franky27 (31. Mrz 2015)

Falsches forum würd ich sagen.


----------



## Saheeda (14. Apr 2015)

@timewaver
Ich würde entweder beim Laden der Seite den aktuellen Timestamp ermitteln und überprüfen, oder alle paar Sekunden mit setInterval()
JavaScript Timing Events

Danach kannst du einfach das entsprechende tag leeren oder komplett entfernen.


----------

